# Brazillian Cherry Hardwood Question



## MRstark44 (Mar 5, 2008)

in my opinion, you always want the "flow" of the flooring to go with traffic. this way it is much more pleasing to the eye. it just isn't right if you are walking against it, especially in smaller, narrower rooms. just my opinion....


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MRstark44 said:


> in my opinion, you always want the "flow" of the flooring to go with traffic. this way it is much more pleasing to the eye. it just isn't right if you are walking against it, especially in smaller, narrower rooms. just my opinion....


:thumbsup:


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

So that being said, which do you think is "better" the one on the right or the one on the left (pics)? The flow -- could be determined from where you are coming from, no?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

i usually like to offset angles.. set it so the directions have the natural flow of entry to a space..

but i dont like 45s going all the same direction in the home...

nicer to create a "zig zag effect,if you know what I mean.

one home we did, the 45 pattern was layed out in zig zag,to natural eye flow of entry to the space.
by the time the floor was done, if you were able to to see it from above, it formed a perfect diamond.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

BR111 Brazilian Cherry is great! I just finished installing a job with it.

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

The after shot above was a little dark, here is what the floor looks like with the lights on in the room.


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

The Brazilian Cherry I'm using is Bruce, not BR-111, however I'm happy to see that even with the BR-111 (a superior product v. the Bruce) -- you had many short pieces too... so it really *is* the nature of the beast as said here.

That work looks terrific!!!

I hope my floor comes out as well.

Did you nail or staple? (and what gun did you use?)


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Pete, shorts are always common in exotic woods. Like someone else said, they seem to be getting shorter as time goes on.

We always staple our floors, with a Bostitch MIIIFS because I feel staples hold better than nails. Great gun for the professional IMO.


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks! I think I'm just about ready... have to grab the Aquabar B and I think I have all my ducks in a row.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Run them 45 in the complimentary direction and the room would become "Weird". They need to run in the direction of the LONGEST VISIBLE span.


I agree with malco... to a point. if you have a bowling alley floor area, perpendicular to the long axis widens the room visually and can be a nice touch. I wouldn't run it on the 45. 
Same staple lengths everywhere.
Maple subfloor? really? Hell, pull it up, sell it to a cab shop, put down ply... or leave the maple, and put down a sheet of 1/8th or 1/4.
Braz. cherry is forgiving, though the lengths you have are a far sight less than the 6's and 8's I received.






My B. cherry in the background.


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. The subfloor is basically 3/4" x 2-1/4" flooring over the joists. This is an old bungalow style home and I have to guess the morons that built it, didn't think it needed a subfloor. (UGH!) -- so this IS the subfloor. The irony is that it is a solid and silent floor, then again it is over 80 years old.

Those are some very nice lengths -- where did you get them from?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

unfinished floors will come in greater lengths if you get clear materials..you can also order "mill run" lengths and get average lengths of 4.5" and longer.

wont get those lengths in pre finsihed floors in any moaterials or manufacturer..i have however seens nice long bamboo packaged in 6 ft lengths.

but think logically..

manufacturers weed out alot of bad materials for their packaging and final prodcut..aot of waste is utilized and for simple carton packaging, the lengths have to be accomodating.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

Another reason for the short lengths is the flooring has to be cut short enough so when boxed and put on pallets, it is short enough to fit sideways in an eighteen wheeler.
Thats why I have most of my flooring milled locally to get the long lengths. All those shorts look realy bad on 5" wide or just plank flooring in general.
This is a photo of a current job we are doing. 3000 s.f. 3/4 x 5 Brazilian Cherry. The shortest plank was 3' and the longest is 16'. The average length is 12'


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

What can I say? WOW! And I have questions. 

That is some VERY nice flooring!!!

Unfinished?

Looks to be clear grade?

Cost PSF?

:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

Pete, This is unfinished flooring and it is a clear grade. We have been buying flooring from local mills for many years and we pay for the flooring at the time of delivery so they treat us right. 

I will PM you the price.


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

That is some SWEET material (ignore my PM as to if it is unfinished)


----------



## Rmccontracting (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice material Edger


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

fixitpete said:


> That is some SWEET material (ignore my PM as to if it is unfinished)


Pete, If you can deal with the sanding, and finishing process in your home, an unfinished floor looks, and feels much nicer than a prefinished floor.


----------



## fixitpete (Nov 16, 2008)

I totally agree about in-home finishing... the look can't be beat. Wife has me out voted on this one. )) She feels the finish will "last" better if applied in a "controlled" setting, and (I think the real reason) she does not want to deal with the fumes on account of the baby.

I sort of agree on the factory finish will outlast the job-site finish, but I'm not the pro, and I know it would look better if it was sanded/finished all as-one.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i like the B. Cherry flooring i just finished one a few weeks ago.
http://picasaweb.google.com/saldonato/BcFloor?authkey=8XSdlkCz_mE#

had a hell of a time installing over original oak, i would up using the bostitch stapler. i usually use a manual cleat nailer but with the cherry and oak to go through it bent more nails then it set.

all in all i like the floor, but cherry just fades to quick was back after 1 month to visit customer for another job and there is marks from where her rugs are already in the floor.

ever think of doing an inset tile with wood border so that the entryway ties into the rest of the floor?


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Floordude said:


> I want to know where the old wood went? I could have sold it for double what the entire job paid with that prefinished stuff.


Floordude, I have most of that old heart pine sitting in storage right now. Along with about 800 square feet of 120 year old 12-24" wide planks of black walnut I recently ripped out of a house along with many others over the years..



RUSH CAMARATA said:


> Hey contractors,quit charging the home owner for extra work and maybe you will get more work.:clap:


I offered to re-finish it, but his wife was hell bent on a new Brazilian Cherry floor.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

And here I was thinking, you went right over the top of the old.:shutup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Floordude said:


> And here I was thinking, you went right over the top of the old.:shutup:


Ripped it all up, and layed 1/2" plywood over the old douglas fur subfloor. If I were to go right over it, I would atleast run it in the opposite direction :thumbsup:.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

wow lots of assumptions goin on in HUR!! I think it looks great!


----------

